# Idle Air gasket, and other myster part?



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey,

So i put a new head on my 91 stanza, the gasket kit had everything but the gasket for the idle control unit. There is also this other unit sandwiched between the idle control and the intake. It has a coolant passage going through it and looks like it some temperature controlled valve. My main concern is the coolant passage leaking into the intake if i try and make my own, or use RTV to seal it up.

Any input?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The coolant passage is completely isolated from the intake passage way inside the unit. Either use RTV or make your own gasket.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

rogoman said:


> The coolant passage is completely isolated from the intake passage way inside the unit. Either use RTV or make your own gasket.


The passage enters the thermostatic valve and exits through the idle control motor (or vise versa, not sure on direction) so coolant passes between the two. I used some RTV to re-install it on Friday, so Monday i will do a pressure test on that section. 

Can you tell me what that second valve does? Worse case, what happens if i bypass it by removing or re routing the coolant around it? I don't think the RWD versions even have it.

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I believe the valve in conjunction with the IACV controls the fast idle. As the coolant starts to warm up, the IACV drops the idle speed.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Alright thanks. I have been having some issues with low idle in the past. I noticed this valve is in the closed position when it was out, if i understand the operation you described it should be open until warm?

I cleaned the IACV and this second valve while it was out. I won't know what has changed until tomorrow when i give it its first start with the new head.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Yay no leaks! after letting the lifters bleed it sounds nice, BUT for some reason it has developed a whistle within the intake that goes away with opening the throttle. I cleaned the hell out of all the intake parts so who knows what i could have done lol.

It runs, and it runs well so i'll deal with that for now.

Thanks for the help Rogoman.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm glad it worked out for you. That whistle may be some miniature vacuum leak; check all your vacuum hose connections. Spray some soapy water around the IACV valve and if the whistle goes away, then you've found your leak.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

rogoman said:


> I'm glad it worked out for you. That whistle may be some miniature vacuum leak; check all your vacuum hose connections. Spray some soapy water around the IACV valve and if the whistle goes away, then you've found your leak.


Alright I will give that a shot. I can hear it through the MAF, but sounds farther back. Kinda has a nice tone, like one of them flute recorders from elementary school lol.

I did replace every single hose while i was at it so there is a chance i goofed something.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

It's at least not an external leak,but it is the Idle control. It's having some issues now. It seems to work fine cold, idle is stable and where it should be, i can disconnect the plug for the idle motor and the idle will drop.

But when its warm the idle drops to 5-600RPM in gear, messing with the plug has no effect. I tried to back out the idle screw but i can't get enouhg idle back to stay smooth in gear. The sound of the whistle changes as i mess with the idle screw to unplug the idle motor (when cold).

Maybe i got some RTV in a passage. I found a gasket listed here


----------

